# That lovely hound dog smellllll.....



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

So those of you with hound dogs.. You _know_ what I'm talking about.

You just gave... for this instance we'll use the name Kody...You just gave Kody a bath 2 days ago. There isn't anything he's been getting into out back. He hasn't been to the dog park. It's not hot out..

But....that SMELL.

That funky beagle smell. (thats what I call it at least.)

Anyone have any secrets? I just give Kody a bath often and wipe him down with Pure Joy pet wipes in between baths. Funny thing is, Bailey will smell like shampoo for MONTHS.. she is also pretty lazy and not quote as active as Kody. But even Chance never smells quite like he does.

It's gotten better with his food change. I just think its a hound dog thing. Anyone else?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dogs smell?! I had no idea. I thought it was sweet perfume (as in you know you're a dog lover when you no longer consider your dog's essence -- ahem-- a bad thing).


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

It's the ears. Make sure they don't get water in them from their bath. You also need to clean them religiously or else they stink to the sky. I speak from experience.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

winniec777 said:


> Dogs smell?! I had no idea. I thought it was sweet perfume (as in you know you're a dog lover when you no longer consider your dog's essence -- ahem-- a bad thing).


lol, its not a bad thing persay but it does get bad sometimes



rosemaryninja said:


> It's the ears. Make sure they don't get water in them from their bath. You also need to clean them religiously or else they stink to the sky. I speak from experience.


Ugh Kody had yeast infections it seemed WEEKLY when he was younger. We have ear wipes that I clean his ears with and I also will tie them up with a loose hairtye after his bath. MM reminds me, I should take a picture of that sometime!


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

Henry gets weekly baths in my (human) shower/bathtub thanks to our fancy new delta shower head-on-a-hose.

Eowyn doesn't smell much -- even when wet, she has kind of a pleasant wet-oats smell to her that reminds me of a wheat field after a good rain.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I So know what you are talking about! Hallie has that little houndy smell, i got used to it after a little while but my mom sure didn't! We just wipe her down with a couple fresh scented baby wipes now and then and it takes care of it. Make sure that when you bathe them to put cotton balls in their ears it sounds crazy but it keeps water out which keeps infection away


----------

